# I am an Idiot....Added pics



## BDial (Nov 10, 2009)

I just got done making ALL of my nest boxes. Go and test it out in the cage and it doesn't work. Duh I should have made one and then tested it. GGRRRR now I am tearing a side and tops off of all three and have to cut a hole in what was going to be a side. 
So now instead of being the traditional kind it will have a hole in the middle and a hinged lid with all sides closed. At least it wasnt a total waste. From now on I make one and test that out BEFORE making multiples!!! I know better.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 10, 2009)

That stinks! 
 I am having a hard time visualizing what you are describing though, can you take a pic of your finished nestbox for me to see? I love to see what other rabbit people are making!


----------



## BDial (Nov 10, 2009)

No prob. When hubby gets the cutout made (not sure I trust myself with a jigsaw) and I get the lid on I will get some posted.


----------



## embkm (Nov 10, 2009)

Why didn't it work?  Was it the wrong size? Or shape? 

I am going to be making my nest boxes sometime this week, so I am curious....


----------



## BDial (Nov 10, 2009)

I didn't measure the cages right and the nest box needs to go along the back wall. The way I had it made it went up the side. My poor girls didn't have enough room in thier cage that way.


----------



## embkm (Nov 10, 2009)

OHHHHHHHH.  Thanks!  I didnt think about placement inside the cage either... I was just worried about it fitting through the door of the cage.


----------



## ()relics (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah been there...I have one set of cages that WILL NOT accept my boxes.....I moved the rabbits and kept the boxes....


----------



## BDial (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry it took so long. My camera isn't working so I had to use my phone. 

Here is one of the Nelly






Here is what I started out with





Here is what I had to change it to













Here it is in the cage


----------



## heiko (Nov 22, 2009)

My friend a veterinarian told me that wooden nest boxes are great as long as you use each time a brand new one. Wood is a perfect breeding ground for all kinds of rabbit diseases. I have bought #N003 10 x 19-1/2 nestbox for $14.50 from Klubertanz Equipment (http://www.klubertanz.com/) 
Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with them at all.
Does anyone have experience with these. I have not yet used them--our rabbits just turned 6 months (1 back, 3 does).
CU
Heiko


----------



## waynesgarden (Nov 22, 2009)

Never used a metal nest box. I've always used wood and expect to continue doing so since I've never had a problem with reusing them over and over. Common sense says if a doe or her kits are sick, then the nest box should be disinfected with bleach (as should the cage) but since this hasn't been an issue, the wooden nestboxes are simply emptied of bedding, hosed down and left in the sun for some natural disinfecting. 

Tossing a perfectly good wooden nest box out after only one use is wasteful, expensive and unnecessary. I don't know of anyone who does this.

Wayne


----------



## ()relics (Nov 23, 2009)

I Reuse my wooden boxes and have never had a problem...As Wayne said....I disinfect with a bleach solution and let them dry in the sun....I have alot of boxes so there is sometimes quite a period of time before they are reused, 2-3 weeks sometimes.  I guess if you immediately reused them and didn't make sure they were completely clean after each use; you might run into trouble.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 24, 2009)

It's an interesting design really. As long as it works for you and your rabbits, that's all that matters!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello BDial,
may I ask what breed you are working with?
How large are those nestboxes?
The box need only be two inches longer and two inches wider
than the Doe it will be used for.
I would suggest that you make one nestbox for each Doe and allow only that Doe to use it. Make a few extra nestboxes to have on hand.
There is no reason to toss a nestbox once it is used. 
They can be easily disinfected with a 20% bleach and water solution.
Clean all the gunk out than disinfect, allow to dry in the Sun if possible. It is penny wise and dollar foolish to scrap a nestbox
after each use. If you are going to throw them away, toss them in my direction. I will put them to good use.
Dennis, C.V.R.


----------

